# Joe Rogans Tattoos



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Is it just me or was it weird seeing Rogans tattoos at the weigh ins? 

Im not saying they are bad tattoos by any means im just used to seeing him in a nice dress shirt looking all clean.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I didn't even notice, well until now, when you said it..


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

That's actually a much cooler tat than you see on a lot of fighters.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Joe Rogan's head is huge, and his neck. I reckon he could take a solid punch, he should fight.

Nice sleeve btw


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Its sort of a shame Rogan never got into the game. Obviously its too late now, but I think he would have had the skills and mentality to at least put on interesting fights. Though he would always fail the drug tests.

I'm pretty sure the tattoo has alot to do with his DMT visions. In the circle there is definitely a molecule depicted, probably DMT. Also, I think there is a coiling snake, and of course the 3rd eye budhistic figure. Pretty cool.


----------



## Ansem (Oct 16, 2009)

Iuanes said:


> I'm pretty sure the tattoo has alot to do with his DMT visions. In the circle there is definitely a molecule depicted, probably DMT. Also, I think there is a coiling snake, and of course the 3rd eye budhistic figure. Pretty cool.


His tattoo resembles the sungod, as you can see the all seeing eye and Antichrist symbol lower down, dudes a zionist fanatic or something.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't know which sungod you're referring to, but the figure is definitely hindu/budhist/indian. The hair style, the ear shape, the earings and the prominent 3rd eye. Not sure what that has to do with Zionism.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Have you guys watched his "joe rogan on dmt video" its on youtube and thats the first thing that came to mind when i saw this tattoo. What he describes in his first experience with dmt.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Iuanes said:


> I'm pretty sure the tattoo has alot to do with his DMT visions. In the circle there is definitely a molecule depicted, probably DMT. Also, I think there is a coiling snake, and of course the 3rd eye budhistic figure. Pretty cool.


mmmmmmmmm...DMT


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ansem said:


> His tattoo resembles the sungod, as you can see the all seeing eye and *Antichrist symbol lower down*, dudes a zionist fanatic or something.


Hmm, whereabouts is that - cause I can't see it >.<


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

Drugs gotta love em


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

AceofSpades187 said:


> Drugs gotta love em


DMT is crazy son, love that shit.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Gotta say, I've also never noticed his ink until now. Pretty slick tatt.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

Iuanes said:


> Its sort of a shame Rogan never got into the game. Obviously its too late now, but I think he would have had the skills and mentality to at least put on interesting fights. Though he would always fail the drug tests.
> *
> I'm pretty sure the tattoo has alot to do with his DMT visions. In the circle there is definitely a molecule depicted, probably DMT. Also, I think there is a coiling snake, and of course the 3rd eye budhistic figure. Pretty cool.*


first thing that came to mind when i first seen that tat.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Ansem said:


> His tattoo resembles the sungod, as you can see the all seeing eye and Antichrist symbol lower down, dudes a zionist fanatic or something.


LOL WUT!?

That's definitely a Buddhist/Hindu tattoo, not Zionist. 

Also wtf Antichrist symbol? Are you talking about the molecular chain at the bottom? Because that's most assuredly a molecular chain, not the symbol of the antichrist


----------



## Ansem (Oct 16, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> LOL WUT!?
> 
> That's definitely a Buddhist/Hindu tattoo, not Zionist.
> 
> Also wtf Antichrist symbol? Are you talking about the molecular chain at the bottom? Because that's most assuredly a molecular chain, not the symbol of the antichrist


lol i know i got carried away but, it does look like that satanic symbol


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Ansem said:


> lol i know i got carried away but, it does look like that satanic symbol


You couldn't have just said a pentagram?


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes, reminds me of his DMT experience and of a documentary I saw about DMT that links it to the hieroglyphics of the pyramids.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Leed said:


> I didn't even notice, well until now, when you said it..


Lol thats DMT!!










Joe Rogan is crazy! :thumb02:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> You couldn't have just said a pentagram?


Also, pentagram =/= symbol of the antichrist...

people should brush up on their religious studies, fersrs.

EDIT: Not directed at you Life lol.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Also, pentagram =/= symbol of the antichrist...
> 
> people should brush up on their religious studies, fersrs.
> 
> EDIT: Not directed at you Life lol.


I was gonna say, I just seen a pentagram and asked why he couldn't have said that, I never said it was the anti-christ, hahah.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Ansem said:


> His tattoo resembles the sungod, as you can see the all seeing eye and Antichrist symbol lower down, dudes a zionist fanatic or something.


There is no antichrist symbol and it's the third eye. Third eye referring to the Chakra not the all seeing eye of god or the illuminati. And the pentagram can be considered a symbol of the devil or evil depending on your religious affiliations because of it's associations with Neopaganism and Freemasonry, that and the fact that the satanist symbol is an upside down pentagram. And depending on your Satanist denomination the pentagram can represent different meanings, I'm not a Satanist I just find religion hilariously dramatic. 

Satanism:









Not Satanism









funny how the spatial orientation determines it's meaning


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Cheers Dirty Rogan \m/


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

rabakill said:


> There is no antichrist symbol and it's the third eye. Third eye referring to the Chakra not the all seeing eye of god or the illuminati. And the pentagram can be considered a symbol of the devil or evil depending on your religious affiliations because of it's associations with Neopaganism and Freemasonry, that and the fact that the satanist symbol is an upside down pentagram. And depending on your Satanist denomination the pentagram can represent different meanings, I'm not a Satanist I just find religion hilariously dramatic.
> 
> Satanism:
> 
> ...


Inverse pentagram, like most other "satanist" idols and emblems are not always satanic. Inverse pentagrams (along with the Circle and Cross seen on millions of churches) are Pagan symbols. Funny how new history eschews the old, though.


----------



## wilkoktid (Jan 13, 2010)

i wish joe rogan was my dad lol the guys a hero and who ever said there used to seeing him in a shirt and looking clean lol where have you been every ufc i have watched he has been totally baked p.s sorry for the use of lol but i have know other way of expressing my happiness for mr rogan


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

wilkoktid said:


> i wish joe rogan was my dad lol the guys a hero and who ever said there used to seeing him in a shirt and looking clean lol where have you been every ufc i have watched he has been totally baked p.s sorry for the use of lol but i have know other way of expressing my happiness for mr rogan


Talking about DMT ...


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Inverse pentagram, like most other "satanist" idols and emblems are not always satanic. Inverse pentagrams (along with the Circle and Cross seen on millions of churches) are Pagan symbols. Funny how new history eschews the old, though.


I know it is associated with NeoPaganism, it is also a symbol used in Satanism, as in the organized religion of Satanism that has multiple denominations. Sometimes it is used in paganism and sometimes it is used in satanism, but not always in either case which is a result of a lot of confusion.


----------

